# Half Time..... Steamed Shrimp with Smoked Wasabi Cocktail Sauce



## bbally (Jan 16, 2011)

Unlike North American Horseradish, Japanese horseradish does not lose its heat when taken to higher temperatures.  Making it a great candidate for smoking to add to cocktail sauce.

Had to put the wife and I a plate of shrimp together for Half Time.








And for later in the afternoon I have to get a start on the Bruschette!







Hamburgers for this evenings game!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good Bob. I was just thinking about shrimp and trying to get the energy to go to the store


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 16, 2011)

Great looking dish Bob, makes me hungry..


----------

